# ***Friday Music***



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Good Friday!

Al Denson Take Me To The Cross!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I surrender all

Clay Crosse


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Casting Crowns





Praise You In The Storm





Who am I


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Healer


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Tear Down The Walls


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My son's favorite

Paul Wright

Sunrise to Sunset


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

The Stand


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Revelation Song


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Top Of My Lungs


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Hillsong nice!!!

MWS Classic! Secret Ambition-Great Video


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Another Classic

David Meece: We Are The Reason


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Jason Crabb 
Somebody like me






Through the Fire


----------

